# Go 7 or stick to a 6 string mtm guitar?



## DigiV (Feb 12, 2011)

A year later and I still haven't decided on what to do. I want to go low tuning, something like B or A but haven't found the right fit for me yet. I don't want insanely heavy strings or a real stiff feel so I'm thinking a 7 might be the right choice but then that Mick Thomson MTM2 model with the fixed bridge is better for me. 

If i just wan't to chugga chugga and do some interesting power chords what would be the better buy? I know some people will say i'm missing the point of the 7 string, blah blah, whatever, but i can't try the MTM cuz there's none in a store and if I went 7 string i wouldn't go above the price of an MTM2 anyway. 


I can't decide 


Any suggestions? advice? flame?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting chords = Sevenstring, more options to play with.
Well, not per definition more interesting.

Af my personal preference; I like 7string necks more, and i haven't got big hands


----------



## Petal (Feb 12, 2011)

A 7 cant hurt. Even if u want to play a six, just take off the low string.


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 12, 2011)

Wait, why would you need to take the B string off to play it like a six? Whenever I play something that doesn't utilise the low B I just don't use it.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to tune my RG down to what I called "low 6" tuning (not sure if that's the official name, but it made sense to me.) Basically the low 6 strings of a sevenstring...BEADGB. Fun to experiment with, but the lack of a high E REALLY threw me off for some reason. So I ended up getting a 7 instead.

For the price of an MTM2, you could buy a pretty decent 7. Within the Ibanez range, you could get an RG7321 and put in all the requisite upgrades (gotoh bridge / locking tuners, graptech nut, good pickups, etc.).


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2011)

If your not going to use the high string or aren't going to miss it just tune down.

You don't need "insanely heavy strings" for B or even A standard on a 6. I use .056 for the low string in B and .064 in A on a 25.5" scale. and if those are too thick you can just get a 6 string baritone since getting a 7 doesn't help you tune any lower with different gauges.

Just grab whatever guitar you have now and a 12 gauge pack of strings and tune down to B and if you like it and don't miss your high string stick with that, if you do miss the high string then get a 7.


----------



## mountainjam (Feb 12, 2011)

Cheese biscuit is right. If you don't need the high notes, just play a detuned sixer. However, as your playing progress's, you might find yourself wanting the full range of sound and a seven would make more sense to prepare in advance.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Feb 12, 2011)

Im in the same boat man.. Still cant decide! I have an Ibanez RG4 right now, and want to play in low tuning (which im doing right now with 12-60 guage strings), but i really dont need the extra string on a 7. What ive noticed lately is that baritone 6's are so hard to find now, so ill probably just end up getting a 27" 7 string anyway :/ Its about time to make a decision though because ive been changing my mind way too much over the past couple of months


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 13, 2011)

The MTM2 isn't that bad of a guitar, but all what I wouldve replied has been said. Someone recommended the RG7321. I have one myself, get one and you wont be disappointed with the options you are given to upgrade the shit outta that thing, plus stock its not all that bad either. But this is only assuming you would get a 7 string. Trust me, it will not be a bad choice. Just keep in touch with the forum community and let them help you decide on a suitable 7.


----------



## DigiV (Feb 13, 2011)

hmm... good suggestions here. I may have to go back to guitar center AGAIN and look at some 7 strings. It just may be the better investment in the long run.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd go with the 7 because I see no reason not to. It has a built in 6 etc. as has been said, and you don't loose any range.
One thing though..You said you want to tune to B without heavy strings or a stiff feel so a 7 might be for you.
This sentence is only true if you're thinking of 7's with a baritone scale length. A 6 string tuned down to B with the right strings for that tuning will feel exactly the same as the bottom 6 strings of a 7 string of the same scale length.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Feb 13, 2011)

This might help:

A customer brought in a Music man Petrucci Ball family reserve 6 baritone for repair. Although a great guitar, it is useless for traditional music. It's a very nice looking 1 trick pony and expensive, too. If it had been a 7, it could be used for all styles. 

(It's perfect for the owner but not for me. He has a 7 string JP, too.)

The 6 string tuned to B works great, I have one like that too, but the 7 is where it's at if you can only have ONE good guitar, for my situation, playing original and modern music with the B and traditional (rock/classic whatever else you can think of) music. Best versatility! If you don't play lead and don't want too, 6 in B is the way to go.


----------



## DigiV (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah, i'm not a lead guy at all and don't really care to be either. I have other guitars for lead if i get an itch. 

The major arguing points for me are 

neck size vs string gauge - neck size on a 6 will be better but the string gauge for a 7 might be nicer (not a fan of real heavy strings, i usually go with 11-52's for dropped c/standard c playing) 

versatility vs chugging - i usually like to chug, it's my main focal point whenever i write music with others, play live with others but it would be nice to experience the different possibilities of a 7. Plus, i already have a capable 6 string guitar. 

And this is a major one: Bridge position- i can not play a standard bridge guitar really well anymore. I've played floyds for so long that a regular tuno matic bridge fucks me up hard. the 7 string may give me serious problems for palm muting and i don't know if i really want to adjust my playing that much. that's why the mick thomson is so desirable to me right now. 

goddamn decisions


----------



## renzoip (Feb 13, 2011)

Or you could also get a RG7420/7620 with a trem. That way the palm muting won't feel different. I highly recommend a 7.


----------



## jarrhead (Feb 13, 2011)

Get a seven. You don't have to reach over a high string, so you can literally ignore the string and it makes NO difference. 

And.. if you ever want a 7 and have a six.. you're screwed. It's not like bass where a low string drastically changes the playing technique. With guitar you can totally ignore it or take it off.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 13, 2011)

Really sounds like you don't need a 7 and that a 6 would do just fine for you.

I think you have this preconceived notion that having a 7 string automatically means you can use lighter gauge strings? Thats not true, your going to be using the exact same gauges on your 6 except without the highest string.

The only thing that changes the strings you would use at a specific pitch is scale length*** so if you get a baritone 6 vs a 25.5" 7 you could use lighter strings on the 6 to achieve the same tension at the same pitch where you'd have to use heavier strings on the 7.

The key word here is "baritone" which is what you need if you go 6 OR 7. What your worried about has nothing to do with the # of strings.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Really sounds like you don't need a 7 and that a 6 would do just fine for you.
> 
> I think you have this preconceived notion that having a 7 string automatically means you can use lighter gauge strings? Thats not true, your going to be using the exact same gauges on your 6 except without the highest string.
> 
> ...



Yep once again 
This seems to be a fairly common misconception.


----------



## TheDjentlman (Feb 13, 2011)

The reason why I bought my 7 was because of an issue some what like this. I wanted to play in G# with out my strings slapping me in the face.. But when my 7 came in and I started messing around with it I realized I could use this thing for more than just down tuning. You can play stuff in 6-string standard while your in a dropped tuning, have harmonized screaching leads while still being able to play the heavy shiznit. And also there are a lot more chord voicings available. So the gist of my point is if you just want to down tune and chug chug, stick to a 6. And just as an example of the string issue for G# on my 6 I had to use a .65 for the low E string and I still have to use a .65 on my low B on my 7. Both are 25.5" scales


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 13, 2011)

DigiV said:


> neck size vs string gauge - neck size on a 6 will be better but the string gauge for a 7 might be nicer (not a fan of real heavy strings, i usually go with 11-52's for dropped c/standard c playing)



why not put 11-52's for the bottom 6 strings and put a 9 or something on the high E?


----------



## DigiV (Feb 15, 2011)

i think i'm gonna try the ibanez mtm2 for right now. i'm gonna get it at guitar center so i have time to play with it and then see if it's what i want. 

if not, i'll try a 7 string.


----------



## mdebo (Feb 28, 2011)

DO NOT remove one string like a previous poster said. Guitar necks are designed to evenly distribute the weight of the strings...once you take one string like that off, it tends to cause damage to the guitar. My buddy did it with his 7 string Schecter and ended up warping the neck.

As for going for a 6 string or a 7 string...thats all in your preference. People can offer opinions that you can take into account, but only you will know if you get the opportunity to try one out to see. I had the MTM2 a year ago and it was a pretty awesome guitar, and I have a 7 string right now that is pretty cool as well (sadly I cannot play it anymore due to a past wrist injury and am looking to trade it for a ibanez prestige 6 string or nice jackson 6 string), but like I said, try out some guitars...if you have the money laying around and can't find anywhere near you that has either to try out, I would suggest purchasing one of them, trying it out and if you dont like it, sell it and get the other. 7 strings are fun to play around on, but if you are looking for just a standard guitar with a smaller neck and droptuning, the MTM2 is awesome as well. Hope that helps ;p


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 28, 2011)

mdebo said:


> DO NOT remove one string like a previous poster said. Guitar necks are designed to evenly distribute the weight of the strings...once you take one string like that off, it tends to cause damage to the guitar. My buddy did it with his 7 string Schecter and ended up warping the neck.



String pull is not going to cause any significant damage over time. Look at Keith (Keeff) Richards guitars. Guitar necks are very much overstrength. I doubt that was the only factor in warping the neck, or it could have just been a guitar made of poor materials in the first place.

By the way, the tension across strings IS NOT balanced (except in the relatively new 'balanced' sets of strings which I am sure most people do not use. It varies from string to string on standard sets within a few lbs.


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it really depends on what you want. Decide which one you want, don't think about things like "what will I use it for?" and "is it worthwile?".
I play 6 strings downtuned to B, though I am considering going to 7 strings, because, well, I want to play a 7 string. I don't play leads or shred, I'm just into the idea of playing a 7. Plus I think the neck will fill my hand more since I have large hands.


----------

